# How do you get party pups ?



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I've heard a mismark (black with white toes/chest blaze) bred to a mismark can produce full partis.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

you can read here about colors

http://www.netpets.com/dogs/reference/genetics/pdlcolor.html


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

For future reference its Part*i* or Multicolor 

The link posted is very informational.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

tintlet said:


> you can read here about colors
> 
> http://www.netpets.com/dogs/reference/genetics/pdlcolor.html


I did read this and I am no closer to understand how you get parti color dogs :S


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Well Parti is just White Spotting, "Mismarks" are dogs who have minimal white trim i.e. on the chest or toes. If the dog carries the white marking gene and is bred to a dog with that same gene then the puppies will have white markings, how much and where depends on the parents.

There are certain dogs like Rudy Valentino XI that a lot of the Parti lines came from.

I am not sure DNA testing can show patterns, I have never looked into that.

So if you have a solid line and want to have Parti puppies you breed to a Parti, these dog will most likely be solid or mismarks and then bred back to Parti will have Parti. I think lol I'm still learning.

If you want to know if you dog carries Parti you can check the pedigree.

Does that help?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Winnow said:


> I did read this and I am no closer to understand how you get parti color dogs :S


Basically when you get mis marked poodles you can get parti's by breeding into that. If you keep dogs with more white on them and keep breeding for that you will start to get parties. ( some solid dogs are mismarked show dogs but dyed or have hidden spotting genes) When bred tightly a parti can result from this. Cbrand knows a sire who was AKC CH and produced a parti pup. He was solid. (forgot dogs name) This happened with the Vulcan line " VULCAN POLKA DOT" . A full parti was born out of two solids ( again hidden spotting genes) 

Look at the Panda shepherd. These are purebred AKC GSD's this lady bred her mismarked gsd's for more white. 

http://www.pandashepherds.com/ She would probably get more spots if she was breeding for it but she is breeding for a pattern with her GSD's.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Both dam and sire need to carry Parti genes for Partis to be produced. Really, though, I not sure there is actually a separate Parti gene. Whatever it is that causes Parti seems to just be a stronger concentration of the trait that causes mismarks. I have seen full Partis produced when a mismarked 1/2 brother and sister (out of a stud known to produce mis-marks) were bred together:

http://www.poodlepedigree.com/pedigree.asp?ID=111520


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks I think I understand this a little better now.

And once again I am not about to produce parti's just curious.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

hmmm so it's sorta like the "sabino" gene in horses. It can go from as subtle as causing just funny white spots to a pinto color. you breed sabino horses to sabino to get more 'chrome " (white legs big white on the face etc)


----------

